# Are onlinegolf and american golf the same firm



## Stuart_C (Jul 29, 2011)

I've been looking at some new shoes and after checking both websites they seem to have the same gear in or out of stock. Also onlinegolf have started selling fazer gear.


----------



## fundy (Jul 29, 2011)

yep they bought Online golf last year

http://www.ldc.co.uk/Portfolio/CompanyInfo.aspx?Id=153


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 29, 2011)

I thought not, but then they came out with the same web site and it often seem like they have the same stock on these sites...

I started this post myself a while back but never actually posted it as I just decided they were.


----------



## gripitripit (Jul 29, 2011)

I was thinking that too. Their websites are exactly identical too.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 29, 2011)

yep they bought Online golf last year

http://www.ldc.co.uk/Portfolio/CompanyInfo.aspx?Id=153

Click to expand...


Hmm so they did, strange how Onlinegolf is always cheaper than American golf...


----------



## StuartD (Jul 29, 2011)

Didn't know that

Wonder how many of the "I will never shop at AG" Brigade have been using online golf without knowing


----------



## GB72 (Jul 29, 2011)

To tie this up with another thread, I thought that Online Golf used to be part of Nevada Bob's. I am sure that they had the same partent company.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes online golf and nevada bobs always seemed to have the same stock so thought they were the same


----------



## fundy (Jul 29, 2011)

Seems that on the 2 websites the base prices are the same but the deals are far far better on the online golf site. Just ordered a few shirts, the best deal comparatively was a long sleeve under armour shirt, Â£40 each on American Golf, 2 for Â£35 on Online Golf


----------



## RGDave (Jul 29, 2011)

So, are Nevada Bobs and Online no longer the same if Online is now AG?

Does this make it safe to "price check" on my mobile with Online next time in AG?

Questions, questions...


----------



## TheJoshuaTree (Jul 4, 2013)

Here is a quick tip

When shopping at American Golf use the price match which is over on the right hand side, if you see a price at onlinegolf which is cheaper than American Golf then put it into the American Golf pricematch and it matches it instantly without having to email or contact anyone. Also if you use sites like The Golf Shop Online and they are cheaper than American Golf then put their price in and it will match it.

American Golf seem to put higher prices in as it will deffo catch a few average people out who don't bother with the price match as they probably think its too much hassle, they get top dollar from them people. The price match system must have pre-installed prices set into the software as i tested it with some made up lower prices, it told me to email them with the silly ones but legit lower prices it matches them instantly.


----------



## vkurup (Jul 4, 2013)

From the online golf website About us section...
.. 'Onlinegolf.co.uk is owned by AGDC Holdings Ltd.'  

Quick check at company house for AGDC brings up... 
... 'American Golf Discount Centre Limited'


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 5, 2013)

vkurup said:



			From the online golf website About us section...
.. 'Onlinegolf.co.uk is owned by AGDC Holdings Ltd.'  

Quick check at company house for AGDC brings up... 
... 'American Golf Discount Centre Limited'
		
Click to expand...

That'll be a yes then


----------



## Birchy (Jul 5, 2013)

On American golf I just use trial and error with the price match function to get the lowest price they will accept


----------



## Pimlico1 (Dec 28, 2015)

I went into American golf this morning and asked if online golf were the same company and was told no they are nothing to do with us. As I bought a trolley battery off online golf and it doesn't last 18 holes only 16 and it's a lithium battery as well and only 14 months old


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 28, 2015)

Pimlico1 said:



			I went into American golf this morning and asked if online golf were the same company and was told no they are nothing to do with us. As I bought a trolley battery off online golf and it doesn't last 18 holes only 16 and it's a lithium battery as well and only 14 months old
		
Click to expand...

Tricky one as for example Home Retail Group own Argos and also Homebase, but you would not expect to take something back to Argos you bought from Homebase. But as both companies both sell golf gear then that does kind of complicate things, but AG could argue from a trading/returns point of view they are nothing to do with them.  I assume if the battery had a warranty on it then just arrange for it to be returned to onlinegolf?  Or how about contacting the battery manufacturer directly if you can do that?


----------



## Lambchops (Dec 28, 2015)

Same parent company but 2 separate legal entities aren't they? Been the same for a few year


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2015)

Pimlico1 said:



			I went into American golf this morning and asked if online golf were the same company and was told no they are nothing to do with us. As I bought a trolley battery off online golf and it doesn't last 18 holes only 16 and it's a lithium battery as well and only 14 months old
		
Click to expand...

Think from a legal point of view, your contract is with onlinegolf as that is the company you purchased from. At 14 months it will probably be out of warranty but it should still be lasting a whole round even now


----------



## Pimlico1 (Dec 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think from a legal point of view, your contract is with onlinegolf as that is the company you purchased from. At 14 months it will probably be out of warranty but it should still be lasting a whole round even now
		
Click to expand...

The battery has a warranty of 5 years so will contact online golf directly


----------



## m10johnson (Dec 29, 2015)

I use to work at AG, up until this summer. Yes OnlineGolf is owned by AG. The deals/ pricing can often be cheaper at OnlineGolf as there are less overheads to pay for, so always worth a look at. 

What's funny is that AG will effectively pricematch their own company, so you can often get a decent deal in store.


----------

